# R34 Gtr rear diffuser wanted.



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am looking for a genuine R34 gtr diffuser if anyone has got one.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Nissan offers these still brand new if interested. As an alternative, check the ones produced now by Global Auto quality seems better than oem.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

As above, global auto do their own, it’s the freight that’s bit on the expensive side 

most used ones need new brackets etc 

bought a new oem one for the other 34 in the end. Again box is huge. Good luck


----------



## DenyHollins0908 (Jan 7, 2022)

‘


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

